# Rachmaninov lithurgy of st john



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

From what i lisen on YouTube this work is awesome special, it take epic proportion since it lithurgic
and very holy(if you are a beleiver) if your an atheist it bring you peace of mind.

I may puchased it tomorrow, tell me story on how you discover this masterpiece, do you like it better than vesper all night vigil?

I almost like it better than all night vigil i may purchase it.

:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 31
Flemish Radio Choir, Kaspars Putninsh
Recorded at Jezuïetenkerk, Heverlee, Belgium, in March 2006

I was actually at the recording of this piece with my parents .
My mother is a amateur singer in a choir and she had to see it, so we made a day out off it


----------

